

Why Google is so Incredibly Undervalued - ishener
https://plus.google.com/111241211394734927605/posts/3GSU6j4A7wG

======
joejohnson
This is utter bullshit. The author uses sweeping generalizations, claiming
that the iPhone, Facebook and Twitter are "shiny things" which people waste
their time fooling around with. But Google is this holy, beautiful tool which
has forever changed the history of mankind?

Is this the same Google that posts fun "doodles" for various holidays? Is this
the same Google which also sells "shiny" toys that directly compete with
Apples? And as for Twitter and Facebook, haven't these social networks been
used in numerous protests and as tools empowering free-speech around the
world?

The truth is that all of these new services and technologies are both
frivolous and meaningful. The truth about FB/Twitter/Apple/Google is that they
are all somewhere in between a total time-waste and the savior of humanity.
But this nuanced answer seems too subtle for this author to grasp.

------
trekkin
>> No one comes close to Google's reliability and ability to scale.

Absolutely not true. Google AppEngine (one of the core technologies the link
refers to) has issues almost every week, not even close to the stability and
reliability of AWS, for example.

------
experiment0
I think there are a lot of exaggerations in this.

> In the last decade Google invented the web.

> They built an amazing cloud infrastructure that if it's not 'running' the
> internet today, there's a good change it will in the future

What is this referring to? App Engine?

> No one comes close to Google's reliability and ability to scale. Anyone can
> fail but Google.

App engine, gmail, google voice have all failed in the past year.

> Google is a leader in website optimizations.

Google are great at optimisation but mozilla and the webkit team are almost on
equal footing. They are definitely not "light years ahead".

Even so, I agree with the sentiment. I think google is a great company and
some of the more lesser known stuff they do is really exciting. I remember the
journal earlier this year about Google's advances in distributed databases.
Those kinds of things is what this article should referencing.

------
reidmain
"wasted their time fooling around with Facebook and iPhones"

Is the author oblivious to how the average user has changed how the interact
with the Internet because of Facebook and the iPhone?

I'm glad he gets off on making an algorithm 10% faster but if people don't use
your technology then it means shit.

------
AmVess
Google invented the internet?

~~~
klibertp
The article states "the web". And yeah, Google re-invented it (I certainly
agree that the whole post is overflowing with hyperbole... it reads like a
very weak attempt at marketing - or maybe it's just trolling?), because it
changed the way people use it (the web). If you remember how it was in times
of altavista, lycos and yahoo you have to agree that introduction of searches
that actually yield relevant, fresh results most of the time was something
BIG.

The rest of this post is much less convincing (did I mention I suspect
trolling?) - I find it telling that the author mentioned a few companies but
_not_ Amazon, for example. With a certain dose of goodwill it can be read as
an appeal to companies to focus on "real" stuff more than frontends and
marketing, but... I'm not sure if I have that much of good will.

